# Renforth Resources



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

CSE: RFR OTCQB : RFHRF
Website: Home - Renforth Resources Inc.
News: Press Releases - Renforth Resources Inc.
Presentations: Corporate Presentation/Appearances - Renforth Resources Inc.
Projects: Projects - Renforth Resources Inc.

Q2 2021 report: https://renforthresources.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/06/Company-Report_RFR_2021_Q1_final.pdf

Virtual conference to come:

TORONTO, July 22, 2021 /PRNewswire/ -- *Renforth Resources Inc. *(OTCQB: RFHRF, CSE: RFR), based in Toronto, ON, focused on the wholly owned 260 km2 Surimeau nickel, copper and zinc property in NW Quebec, today announced that Nicole Brewster, President and CEO, will present live at VirtualInvestorConferences.com on July *27th. 

DATE: July 27th 
TIME: 10:30 AM ET
LINK: https://bit.ly/3hGKd6Z

IR: *Nicole Brewster, President & CEO
1-416-818-1393
[email protected]


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Be careful, this looks like a pump & dump.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Rich Day,
99.9% of the people on this board have no interest in these types of stocks. Even stocks on the Venture would be shunned by 90% here.

I used to be an active member of the Coach247 board a decade or more ago which was the place for goldbugs and small mining companies. Even met Coach and participated in private placements. LIke everyone else in that field, ended up losing a solid 70%. These will be no different.


----------



## moderator2 (Sep 20, 2017)

Moderator here.

Rich Day: there is virtually no interest at this board for penny stocks / venture stocks. I have given you a temporary ban, but you are welcome to continue posting after your ban is over. Currently your posts appear to be spam-like, and I've received several complaints.


----------

